# The storm recruitment thread



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Because the GM from the RPG ''Brazen Brotherhood'' is not responding I've decided to put up a recruitment thread with the same theme: Chaos Space Marines.

I came up with a few rules:

1. No goddmodding
2. No demonic weapons, since they're too strong (powerweapons are allowed though)
3. no terminator armour, simply because that way the RPG'll go slower and it has to be quick and interactive.
4. post as often as you can and try to keep your posts as fluffy as possible.
5. be nice to eachother. We'll be a team, so no dont shoot eachother.
6. Only 1 character for every chapter (So we dont get all-death guard or something). It's possible to remain under the same chaos god because of renegade/DIY chapters
7. Dont forget to stick with your role.
8. You're an ordinary marine, you may be slightly mutated, but NO DEAMONS!!!
9. If you know more rules or disagree with them: tell! Maybe we can sort it out 

well what we should at least know:

*name:* (duh!)
*chapter:* (also duh! if DIY: describe power armour, home sept, which god they favor, favorite battle style etc)
*Rank within the chapter:* (like Iron Warrior's Warsmith etc, remember; your character the chapter doesnt mind missing you for a while, so dont be the main commander/current chapter master or something)
*Age:* (always nice to know how old your char is =D )
*equipment:* (anything from the CSM Codex is fine. If you'd like a different weapon, post it. We'll discuss that later)
*Personality:* (what is you chars personality like)
*Looks:* (what does he look like)
*background:*
and other things you'd like to tell :biggrin:

*MY CHAR:*
*name:* Rico Ironfist
*chapter:* Iron Warriors 
*Rank within the chapter:* Iron Warrior's Warsmith (in training)
*Age:* 329
*equipment:* Power Fist, Bolter/flamer-combi, servo arm on backpack, Bionic left leg, Bionic left Arm
*Personality:* Somewhat bittered since he lost his arm and leg. Rather courageous and a perfectionist. Prefers to fight in defensive ways.
*looks:* completely clad in silver powerarmour, with gold trim. His helmet is hanging from his belt, showing his longhaired head. It's completely silver coloured. His skin looks abnormally grey though (too much metal in his surroundings :biggrin: ) He wears a black cape and his weaponry is painted in the famous yellow-black lining.
*background:* Ever since he was born he liked hand-to-hand combat. After 50 years of combat the Iron Warriors discovered he had the potential to become a very good technician. Therefor he got the servo arm. 250 years later he (and the squad he was in) managed to save 3 devastators and a basilisk from an assault from 5 Ultramarine terminators. He was the only one who survived and he lost his left leg and arm. He did get the honour of being allowed to train to become a warsmith and he got his powerfist! He now also had acces to the special weaponry. He wanted to burn every last Ultramarine to ash. Therefor he picked the bolter/flamer combiweapon as his own. After this he was sent to the planet: Maximux III, where this RPG starts

*So far we've got:
4 Renegade chapters
4 Main legion chapters

Right now, recruitment is closed!!! but I'd like to keep this thread open for discussions and such.
*


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

awww no termies? that sucks, I wanted to have my reaper auto cannon termie  lol.

but as for this, Ill gladly have some fun and join in

*Name*: Draco Azrael
*Chapter*: Ordo Nox Draconis (order of the night Dragon)
*Rank Within the chapter*: Chaos Leutenient of 3rd Havoc Squad
*Age*: Looks about 25 years human age, but may be much much older, thanks to the warp, true age is unknown
*Equipment*: Havoc Lascannon, Laspistol and power sword on his side.
*Personality*: Draco is a very twisted person, he seems to have a constant calm and cool high and mighty personality when you talk to him, but he has been known to randomly shoot without any warning, even on his own allys, given they give him a reason.
*Looks*: His armor is Black as night, and looks abit scaled, the robes he wears over them seem to suck in light itsself leaving an odd, shine feel to the robes, but without light. his lascannon in which he seems to enjoy useing way too much, is designed to look like a serpent dragon, preparing to eat his prey. He does not have horns, and he always wears his helmet, hiding any features you would otherwise be able to see, the eye sockets in his helmet glow a shadowy purple.
*Background*: only thing truly known about this havoc is that hes one of the Ordo Nox Draconis, and that he has no taste for prisioners, he would rather just slaughter everything and take his prize by force.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Is a warsmith really an appropriate choice of rank bloodthrister? They are leaders of whole grand companies, so wouldn't one of them actually be missed (sort of.)

Perhaps you should do away with rank, and the ability to choose from being one of the nine main legions altogether. A marine from one of those groups is much better than one from a renegade chapter after all. (Having millenia more experience definitely gives an iron warrior character an edge over a renegade whose chapter only just turned for example.)

I wonder what other kind of members will be joining in and what characters they will be including..


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Name: Harkos Varkhill

>> Legion: Emperors Children.

>> Rank: Trooper. 15th Grand Company

>> Equipment: Sonic Blaster, bolt pistol, power knife, frag, krak.

>> Look: Always wears his helmet. His armour is the traditional pink and black of the ECs. His left shoulder pad has the stretched skin from the face of an IW, who slighted his name. The face still screams in agony if the shoulder pad is hit. His armour is generally flawless, as befits a Child of Fulgrim.

>> Persona: Harkos is a complete psycho. He revells in the screams of his enemies as they are ripped apart by the sonic waves of his Blaster. When in close combat, he likes to toy with his opponents, cutting them many times, until they can fight no longer. He will then decapitate them while they still breathe,. the choking and gargling music to his ears.


>> Background: Harkos is an unknown commodity in the big picture of Chaos. He has no desire to lead men, comfortable in his roll as a trooper, slaying enemies for Slaanesh.

"Perfection is a state of mind. Raise your mind, and perfection will follow". Harkos Varkhill.

>> Hows that sound?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Name: Gabriel Asmodius

Legion: Death Guard 

Rank: Plague Sorcerer (is this allowed?)

Equiptment: Combi Bolter,bolt pistol, two handed Manreaper, combat knife, plague sorcerer also (former librarian) u can tell just by looking at his weapons which also carry unknown but catastrophic diseases on them and reaps death with every strike.

Look: pre heresy armor, always wears helmet has the plaguebearer horn on his forehead, mouth has a screaming mouth with razor sharp teeth coming up over the helmet grille. mark of nurgle on left shoulder (black), screaming faces on right pad. Is a plague Sorcerer so his armour and body is infested with every disease imaginable (and can use this to his advantage)

Persona: Likes to kill ememies as efficiently as possible (doesnt mess around or give them a chance to get back up) driven mad by warp after spending years inside its tumultous depths hes found even closer communication and favor with the Grandfather, hopes to ascend to daemoncey by serving Nurgle with fervour and destroying the enemies of the Plague God if that doesnt happen hopes to be reunited with his parent legion and adored primarch.

Background: He was at the siege of Terra so hes roughly 10,000 yrs old... Scythe was given to him by Mortarion himself after he killed a Tzeencthian champion with his bare hands. After boarding a space hulk its masters initiated a warp jump he dwelled its depths for roughly 2000 years while it remained in the warp. when by chance he found his way off when an imperial ship came to the Hulk, after slaughtering its inhabitants he went to find the previous location of the Death Guard fleet "Maximux III"!!! after failing to find them he joined another warband the Brazen Brotherhood (or is it somethin else correct me if im mistaken). also has no idea its been 2000 years since he was stranded in warp space so fluff wise he needs to get this knowledge.

tell me if i need to change anything i will happily oblige k:


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Is a warsmith really an appropriate choice of rank bloodthrister? They are leaders of whole grand companies, so wouldn't one of them actually be missed (sort of.)
> 
> Perhaps you should do away with rank, and the ability to choose from being one of the nine main legions altogether. A marine from one of those groups is much better than one from a renegade chapter after all. (Having millenia more experience definitely gives an iron warrior character an edge over a renegade whose chapter only just turned for example.)
> 
> I wonder what other kind of members will be joining in and what characters they will be including..


Nah I think everyone'd be equall, or at least I try to make them as equal as possible :biggrin: (thats another reason for no termi armour)
And there also are warsmiths leading just a little squad  but I've changed my char in a warsmith-to-be 
Renegade/main legion is the same to me tbh  like I said: everyone is as equal as possible


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll be joining up for this then. The character's reused from another roleplay, but it never got going. Sorry about the length. Also I have to mention from Monday I'll be away for a week, so I probably won't be here for the beginning of the roleplay.

*Name:* Grackus, 'The Lost'

*Legion/chapter:* Terror Marines- home made

*Chapter information:* The Chaos offspring of the loyalist Terramarine chapter, Dark Angel successors based on the planet Tempest. While they generally still use the dark green with blue shoulders of their loyalist chapter they are a varied bunch and many have chosen to take armour from other chapters, disgraced by the loyalists bearing those colours. As their name suggests they favour terror based tactics, many seeking positions in the Night Lords. However this is isn't the only tactics popular, others, such as using cultists to make up for the small numbers and lack of support. They favour no god above others as a whole, though there are cult groups within the chapter.

*Chapter rank:* Outside of main chapter organisation. However it is easiest to describe him as a minor Warlord or Aspiring Champion.

*Age:* He was known to be 94 at the time of conversion to Chaos. How much time had gone by since then is unknown, but may stretch into hundreds, possibly even thousands of years.

*Equipment:* Frag grenades, bolter, bolt pistol, larger than normal chainsword

*Personality:* Seeming absent minded, cold and somewhat confused normally he has been known to show a prideful and aggressive side in certain circumstances.

*Appearance:* He is a dark, shadowy figure. Long blood stained robes from his former position as veteran sergeant wrap around his body, which is decorated with broken loyalist armour and a small slabs of a strange black tablet handing on a heavy chain. He has blue shoulder pads, stained by endless war and non-existent maintainance to a point the chapter and squad symbols have been removed. Some parts of his dark green armour show, while his face is always covered by robes. A large chainsaw hands from his belt, stained with blood from nameless and numberless foes. A bolter is hang over his back, he also has a bolt pistol holstered.

*Background:* While pride and recklessness have always been common traits in the Terramarines, Grackus had a strange nature of it and it is this that has believed this led to his fall in The Great Disaster. He was a powerful warlord for a while afterwards, controlling vast cultist armies, as the Terror Marines have never been able to match the Terramarines in marine numbers or recruitment they have relied on cultists, but he soon became 'The Lost'. He is believed to have some sort of a sudden change of mind, and has become neglectful and hidden. What he now wants is unclear, but it is known to involve the Terramarines as his new small army of like-minded warriors, mainly marines, hunt them like wolves. He may want from them forgiveness, redemption, guidance, recruits, victory, their destruction, their wargear, power from Chaos in reward for destroying them, death by their hands, or to be forgotten by them forever. Whichever one is true, he is unlikely to gain it this side of the grave.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

@thomas2: well, I'd like to get started somewhere after my b-day (which is on 18th aug, the day you come back) so youre lucky 

So far, I like all the subscribtions :biggrin:
if you have a problem with the rules (like to change one or more or like to add some?) pls tell :victory: (dont forget the reason why you think it should be changed/added/removed though)


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

*My Char:*

Name:Iskavan Eterna
Chapter:Word Bearers
Rankark Apostle
Age:847
Equipmentower sword,Plasma pistol,Bionic left arm
Personality:Courageous and likes to lead all charges.Driven to become leader of his chapter and wants to have Demon gifts from the chaos gods.
Look:Gore red armour with spikes that adore skulls.Carrys his chapter's banner between his shoulder.Wears a horned helmet with a Imperial Warmaster's skull.
Background:Iskavan is a leader and has lead many of his brothers into numerous battles.He attended the battle were Arkio and Rafen of the Blood Angels Chapter fought and killed Malfallax the servant beast of Tzeentch.He has also served on Warmaster Garand's flagship Misericorde many times.Iskavan lets none live and loves the taste of loyalist legion blood.
Iskavan now ventures to Maximux III in search of blood and leadership.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome to the club :biggrin:

RIGHT NOW I'D ONLY LIKE SOME MORE RENEGADE CHAPTERS, TO KEEP IT A LITTL BALANCED (so one mainlegion can work with a renegad chapter etc, just to keep it fun :biggrin: )


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

so we need a Slaaneshi renagade chapter and a Nurgle renegade chapter now?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

that'd be the best, but it's not like we really need those marks 

it's more like: then we'll have a even amount of renegade and main legions.

that way if we might split up we could say: renegads go right main legions go left (for example)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

i thought u meant like if we had to split up like wed do, undivided that way, nurgle that way and slaanesh that way. so they would complement eachother. Priad's a RL friend to bad he didnt pick nurgle


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's your Nurgle renegade:


*Name*: Fenrakk

*Chapter*: My custom Chapter, the Grandchildren of Nurgle

*Rank within the chapter*: Plague Champion

*Age*: 10,000 years old

*Equipment*: Plasma Pistol and Power Sword

*Personality*: Smart, to-the-point and a go-with-the-flow type

*Looks*: Bloated, lots of Chaos webbing, but distinguishable

*Background*: A young Champion with a long history of hiding positions and headshots, but not a lot of real combat


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> i thought u meant like if we had to split up like wed do, undivided that way, nurgle that way and slaanesh that way. so they would complement eachother. Priad's a RL friend to bad he didnt pick nurgle


That's a possibility too! We'll see about that during the RP. 

but about the slaaneshi renegade thing: We still have one subscription left, so maybe that'll be a slaaneshi one and then everything's settled 

@Fenrak: Welcome to the RPG :biggrin:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

thx this is my first roleplay thread


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Name: Xavier Kato
Chapter: Blood Desciples
Rank within the chapter: Assault sergeant
Age: 265
Allignment: Unlike many members of his former company, Kato has not completely embraced the blood gods path though he is slowly starting to tread that path. (He is undivided)
Equipment: Pair of bolt pistols, chainsword, frag and krak grenades, feet have been replaced with claws, jump pack
Personality: Silent and brooding, thinks little of marines who he did not turn with; bitter to any chaos marine of the legions.
Looks: Teeth ground to points, half his face is covered by a metal plate from a previous fight in which the skin and muscle beneath were melted away. Armour is altered assault armour that has begun to integrate completely with his body. (Raptor armour) The armour itself is mostly red with the shoulderguards and jump pack being blue with brass trim.
Background: A Blood Desciple left for dead when one of his own challanged him for the right to lead his squad. Kato chose not to kill his challanger, knowing that to waste such a good warrior would be foolish; the sentiment was not returned and Kato nearly killed for it. Now he seeks to find his brothers and enact revenge before fighting against the corpse gods minions.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

so now we have everyone we need?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

yeh i think so but nthrister said we startin on the 18th so we got a couple of days i think


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

two days, to be exact


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah that's right 

Ill wait till after my b-day otherwise I wont be able to update for 2 (maybe 3) days, and that'll take the speed out of the RPG.

This is the first time I'll try to lead an RP in english (only done 2 in dutch) so I hope you all'll like it :biggrin:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

This si my fist RP ever


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

hope you're going to like it then! :grin:
well Ill probably start it off 2morrow, so be sure to be there


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

this sucks i just got grounded from the comp so i might be starting a bit late


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Name: Matheus Thulmann
Chapter: (DIY renegade: Known as the Zanzibar Brotherhood before and partly during the 13th black crusade) Now known as the Destroyers of Faith.
Rank: Chosen Champion of the Gods
Age: The marine is said to have been alive since the 21st founding, but evidence for this is barely speculated as almost all details of the original chapter have been destroyed or lost.
Equipment: A largely mutated left arm (Clawed) and a bolt pistol. He also carries a large combat sword encrusted with gore.
Personality: Ignorant towards the chaos gods, seeing them more as tools to lend in the eventual disorganisation and destruction of the Imperial routine. He is very arrogant and highly confrontational, although, in battle he becomes silent and is seemingly calm when in a fight.
Appearance: Grey armour with black gloves. There are many sigils hung upon and fused to parts of his armour and even his bare face. The sigils themselves appear to be made from various types of precious metals.
Background *I'll add this in later if possible*

LH


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> this sucks i just got grounded from the comp so i might be starting a bit late


nvm im not grounded anymore but ill keep u posted if i do


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

@LuthorHarkon:


bloodthrister said:


> *Right now, recruitment is closed!!!*


srry, but recruitment is closed already.

I've started the beginning but I have to go to school soon!  after that Ill be sure to finish it so be ready!!! :biggrin:

EDITLuthor: if you can get somebody else to join as a main legion marine you can join. (that way the main/renegade is balanced) 
This has to be done before we leave the starting place. Which will be in about a day (maybe 2, depends on how quick everyone posts)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I secretely worked on it in school :biggrin: so its finished now! GET POSTING!!!

EDIT: srry for double posting, thought I clicked edit instead of add reply :\

EDIT2: the link: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=15711


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm back!

Just like to mention I've made a minor change to my character, I didn't really like the power axe and missed his chainsword.

There's a bit of a coincidence in the fact the holiday I just returned from was in the Netherlands.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

wow cool! :biggrin: so how was holland?


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

I think we should all attempt to make a model for our RP characters. giving us all a better idea of how our armors look, you know?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You realize that some of us would require considerable amounts of conversion work right? (Not Kato mind you, he just needs an extra close combat weapon put on a raptor model. or anyone wanting an idea of what my character looks like, top of page 69 in the chaos codex.)


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

that would be the fun of it man.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it's a good idea BUT not everyone has CSM models just lying around 

Ill go give it a shot though, might turn out pretty nice after all


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Fenrakk, what shots are you talking about in the action thread? Ship vs ship combat usually has high calibre rounds, in our case autocannon, heavy bolter, and lascannons. A flamer probably won't stop those from hitting us thats for sure..


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Flamers will push the bullets back or cause them to explode before they hit the ship

And also about the models my dude is basicall that Plague Marine you see with the ribcage for a left shoulder pad, you know, with the goggles on the helmet? Only instead he has the Power Sword and a Plasma Pistol
I have a model of him but my camera is horrible, plus I don't know how to transfer the pics to the computer


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, going with the flamer managing to do that by some miracle, how would it help against lascannons? Those are the things that do the killing against ships of the size we are currently in. (Those rounds simply weaken armour so that the badder energy rounds can do more damage than they normally would, which is a fair amount to begin with.)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, I don't know for certain, but my theory is that if the flame is as hot as the lascannon rounds then the shots will be absorbed by the flames.
And even if they weren't, we can detatch the troop compartment, which will be the place shot at.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Why would that be the place shot at? Would the engines not make for a better target to begin with, or the pilot section even? Take those out and the rest is easy pickings after all.

Lascannons and flamers are not of the same heat, a lascannon superheats heavy armour enough to punch through it, a flamer does not. (Hence why lascannons are anti-armour weapons where flamers are anti light infantry weapons.)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Pardon the doublepost; but yes NoiseMarine what you just posted is god-modding to a more ridiculous extent.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

yeh i figured that was kinda stupid an immediately regretted it after i posted sorry bout that, act like it never even happened


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Why would that be the place shot at? Would the engines not make for a better target to begin with, or the pilot section even? Take those out and the rest is easy pickings after all.
> 
> Lascannons and flamers are not of the same heat, a lascannon superheats heavy armour enough to punch through it, a flamer does not. (Hence why lascannons are anti-armour weapons where flamers are anti light infantry weapons.)


The troop compartment is in the back under the engines and the Thunderhawks are behind us but the troop compartment is bigger it would be shot at more often

And it was a theory, yes now I see that I was wrong. Oh well...

PS KrythosMJracknal (is that right?) If we're going to make it look like we're about to crash you can't be shhoting out the back of the thunderhawk


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been wondering about this for a little bit; why was it assumed the enemy thunderhawks were behind us? The update that included them had us in our transport headed towards the planet and these ships coming at us from the planet. Doesn't that mean they would be in *front* of us?

I don't think bloodthirster was the one that posted saying they were behind us; so how are they there all of a sudden when the updates didn't have them there?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

arent we turning around to head back to our main cruisers (or whatever)? so then theyd be behind us.... im confused i wanna put my bolter to good use soon anyway


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I think that as of the latest update or two we are now heading back, but we have a slew of pages prior to that in which it is mentioned several times that the enemy ships are behind us when they are actually supposed to be in front of us. Thats whats been bothering me; I don't recall it being an update that they were behind us until just recently and yet it has been posted over and over prior to that very update.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

could you quote those posts for me dark? either I or you must've misread them, because I didnt read anything about them being behind us :S (only someone, I believe Fenrakk said the ships were between us and TIP, but that's not correct (I thought I PM'd you about that, Fenrakk))


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I believe your right, all the possible quotes I could find about anyone hinting to the thunderhawks being behind us before your update are from Fenrakk101's posts. (Except for NoiseMarines ignored post, merely quoted as post 76.)



Fenrakk101 said:


> *Draco, shoot your lascannon at the back of the ship; Pilot, take a steeper angle!*





Fenrakk101 said:


> *But if you're worried about the state of the ship, find a flamer and shoot it out the back and head for the surface. The lapdogs will think we are going to crash and break off before they are sucked into our wake.'
> *





NoiseMarine said:


> post 76





Fenrakk101 said:


> *The Thunderhawks are between us and our ship, idiot!*


If you want, I'll edit each quote with things like a post number or page number for reference to where they are and your post about the transport turning around.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

bloodthrister said:


> *UPDATE!!!*
> 
> After Kato's jump pack had been fixed the group walked towards their transport. Everywhere you could see humans work on improving the strength of mobile defensive walls, improving tank armour and designing new kinds of weaponry. Then after quite a walk they arrived at their transport. It was an ardinary sized thunderhawk. It still showed some of the colours of the previous owners: The Imperial Fists. Everyone got in. The ship took off. The usual bump and the sound of big hatches opening could be heard. The pilot at least knew how to fly the thing. The ship flew towards Maximux III at full speed. When suddenly an alarm went off ''*Multiple hostile ships approaching... Multiple hostile ships approaching... Estimated chance of surviving combat: 0,4%...*'' rang through the speakers of the ship. ''*What should we do?*'' The pilot said. ''*It's an abnormally low surviving percentage. No wonder! The radar says it's 7 Thunderhawk gunships! What should we do sirs...?*'' the pilot said.


This never said that the Thunderhawks were in front of us I had assumed that there were following us. I mean, even if they were in front of us they surely would have passed us anyway and be behind us now


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As of the more recent updates, yes they are behind us; but all I was trying to point out is that it was never said they were behind us from the start and that someone assumed they were. I simply wanted to know why we were assuming that (at the time I had asked, I hadn't gone through to see that it was only you Fenrakk to have posted that at all.)

Like you said though, you assumed they were following us; which is the answer to what I was originally asking...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

But like I said by now they are behind us


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

We're really gonna need someone to bite the bullet later and ask our names I think. Between us I think two names are known; and theres a bit more than two here.

KrythosMJarenkai, Kato aimed for the co-pilots chest not his head when he fired. How did Draco see him blow the man's head off?


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Are we gonna get back to the RP, or are we just gonna end up wi a list of post wi OOC in them. It doesnae matter who said the Thunderhawks were behind us, the only person we should be listening to when it comes to story is Bloodthirster, he the GM is he not? Dont want to sound like Im bitchin, but We should get on wi the story.:victory:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree. Right now, this thread is seeing more action than the action thread.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats most likely because right now we can do very little without another update.

Personally, I prefer posting here rather than in OOC in the action thread. You always end up with one or two people that answer you in the action thread while adding nothing in character. (Better to do the out stuff here where its not a waste.)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

im gonna be gone til monday and ill prolly not make another post til tuesday so dont do too much without me :no:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Are you serious? Thats 3 days! What do you think we're not going to do for 3 days!?!?!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

well I was planning to get to combat before the end of the weekend 

Ill take control over your char until you're back, if that's ok


----------

